# Apples Apples Everywhere



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

And not enough recipes for all. Please help me use up my 20lbs of apples. I need your recipes please. 

~emz~...show this thread to your Dad, he needs it even more than I do!


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2006)

Alix... Apple Fritters !!
Sorry no recipe, but
it's one use for the apples


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

How about some applesauce?    

I like "fried" apples, just peel, remove core, slice or cube, sautee in some butter with brown sugar and cinnamon until crisp-tender.  I LOVE this with a good ol' porkchop!

Apple-Fennel-Walnut Salad - cubed apples, cubed fresh fennel, toasted walnuts.  Dressing consists of olive oil, walnut oil if available, spring onion, fresh fennel leaves minced, s & p - serve with some grilled chicken, or add some blue cheese to it and use it for a salad topper.  This is excellent served with some grilled salmon.

Have you ever dried apple rings in the oven?  Or is that how you would even do it?  

I made, one time (I didn't write down the recipe) a soup with sausage (kielbasa or andouille) and apples.  It was chicken broth based and I think had onion, celery, carrots..............darn, I wish I would have written it down 'cause it was good.  But you get the idea.

You can also make a casserole with alternating slices of sweet potato and apple and use a sauce of - I found the recipe - here it is:

3 medium sweet potatoes
2 medium to large apples
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 cup margarine or butter
1/2 cup chopped pecans (optional) 
-Preheat oven to 350.
-Lightly spray casserole dish with non-stick spray.
-Peel and slice sweet potatoes into 1/4 inch slices.
-Peel, core and slice apples.
-Mix together sugar and spices in a small bowl.
-Place a layer of sweet potatoes in the bottom of the casserole dish, using 1/2 of the potatoes
-Place a layer of apples on top of potatoes, using half of the apples.
-Sprinkle with pecans (if using).
-Cover with 1/2 of the sugar mixture.
-Dot with butter or margarine.
-Repeat layers.
-Bake, covered for 1 hour.

The "fried" apples posted above can be a "stuffing" for some crescent rolls.  Stuff and bake.  You can also make a ring out of the crescent rolls with the wide part to the center, place stuffing all around and wrap pointed ends into center.


----------



## amber (Sep 23, 2006)

Definately try an apple and fresh cranberry pie with crumb topping, we love it and cranberries should be in season soon.  I'll dig up the recipe if you want it.


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm pretty good at faking pies, but I welcome any and all recipes so that I have a place to start. Thanks Amber. 

Love the recipes guys, keep em coming.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh yes Amber - there's a recipe I made once - kind of an apple brown betty I guess, with raw oatmeal in it.  I think the oatmeal was in the crumb topping.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 23, 2006)

Allen’s Fantastic Apple Crisp
Makes: one 9 x 13” pan

	I like to use a mix of Granny Smith and Macintosh apples for this one.  It provides a balance between taste and texture.  If you can find some really good-sized apples, you may want to go down to 7 apples.  Also, if the juice or cider is really sweet, you may want to reduce the sugar down to ½ c.  Ice cream would go great with this dessert.

1 c all-purpose flour
¼ t baking powder
¼ t baking soda
1 c packed brown sugar
1 c quick-cooking oats
½ c butter, softened
9 apples, peeled, cored, and cut into wedges
¾ c white sugar
1 T all-purpose flour
1 t ground cinnamon
½ c apple cider
-or- apple juice

	Preheat oven to 350°F (175°C).  Sift together 1 c of the flour, baking powder, baking soda, oats, and brown sugar.  Cut in the butter with a pastry blender or your hands.  It should have a mealy texture, similar to coarse sand.  Set aside.  Mix the white sugar, 1 T flour, and ground cinnamon together, and toss with the apples. Place the sliced apples in a 9 x 13” pan. Pour the juice or cider evenly over all.  Crumble the streusel topping evenly over the apple mixture.  Bake at 350°F (175°C) for about 45 minutes.


----------



## mish (Sep 23, 2006)

A few quick ideas, before I run.

If you're not sick of apple pie yet, Paula does a quick apple fried pies, like an apple pocket. You could bake them as well - fold the dough over chopped apples, raisins and walnuts sprinkled with cinnamin and some other goodies. 

Chicken waldorf salad - chicken, mayo (curry powder if you like), apples, raisins, walnuts, celery, lettuce, cherry tomatoes.

Apple pancakes, topped w vanilla ice cream and caramel syrup.

Apple stuffing - apples walnuts, onions, raisins, celery. Cut a pocket in chicken breasts, fill w stuffing, douse in apple juice & bake.

Apple rings - saute in butter w cinnamon - top w ice cream & whipped cream.

Apple, gouda (cheddar or swiss) quesadillas - add nuts if you like. Or, an apple quesadilla pizza.

Trying to recall a recipe - apples in their jackets? The apples were wrapped in dough, pinched at the top (like a little package), brushed w melted butter? and baked. Will see if I can find it.

Apple slaw.

Cinnamin, riasin, apple bread pudding.

I remember we had a discussion/recipes awhile ago for crockpot baked apples.

Those are just a few quickie ideas. If an apple idea catches your eye, let me know & I'll pm them to you. Would be very lengthy to post each here and I know you want to use 'em up.


----------



## amber (Sep 23, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Oh yes Amber - there's a recipe I made once - kind of an apple brown betty I guess, with raw oatmeal in it.  I think the oatmeal was in the crumb topping.



This particular recipe does not have oatmeal in the topping, but it's still very good.


----------



## amber (Sep 23, 2006)

Alix, my recipe is lengthy.  I'll post it tomorrow, I've made a note to myself.  You'll love it.  People at work have asked for it too because they have been apple picking. We planned on apple picking today but it was a wash out, it rained all day.  Hope next weekend is sunny!


----------



## mish (Sep 23, 2006)

And about now, we might be ready for one of these  :

Instant Apple Pie

1 oz vodka
1 oz whipped cream
1 dash ground cinnamon
apple juice

Hold the vodka, cinnamon and whipped cream in your mouth. Pour in some apple juice, and swallow. Should taste like apple pie.

The College Dropout:

Goes something like - Pour one part vodka to two parts apple juice over ice cubes and stir.


----------



## baking fool (Sep 24, 2006)

baking fool's baked apples
probably sounds similar to other baked apple recipes but here i go:
-- take out the core of an apple (or 2) with a knife & hollow it out a bit bigger with a melon baller or something similar but don't go all the way through the other end
-- stuff the hole with raisins, oatmeal, brown sugar & spices like cinnamon, ground cloves & nutmeg. TAKE IT EASY with the spices, i used too much the first time i tried this & then thinking i underspiced them i used way too much the 2nd time. i think i thought i overdid it with the raisins & then used more of everything else the 2nd time around. which really ruined them that time. they were practically inedible  now i use barely a pinch of each
-- put them in a baking pan & pour orange juice into the pan until the apples are ~1/2way submerged. has to be from concentrate or else it won;t work for some reason. a chef guy @ work said you can't mix apples & oranges but it seems to work fine for me. got to cancel out some of the sweetness of the apples/sugar/raisins with some tanginess of orange juice.
-- bake at 200 degrees for ~6hrs


edit: ooooooo yeah i forgot about these crepes i made a while ago. fill them with pork sausage meat & diced apples! sooooo good  but i think my brother got confused with the sweet/savoury & didn't like them much. i however thought they were great & the same chef guy from above thought they sounded really good also. here are the details
filling:
-- fry 1lb pork sausage meat
-- set aside sausage meat & saute 3 diced/peeled apples in pork fat with 1/2 tsp cinnamon (add some butter if necessary) until slightly soft
-- add 1/4 cup apple cider or apple juice & cook down until reduced by 1/2
-- put sausage meat back in & add 1/2 cup sour cream & 1tbsp fresh sage

crepes:
-- 1/4 cup all-purpose flour
-- 2tbsp buckwheat flour
-- 1 egg
-- 1/8tsp salt
-- 1/4 cup milk
-- 1/4 cup + 2tbsp water
-- 1tbsp melted butter

& that should be enough for 3-4 people. i've found that it's good to have 2 frying pans going, one for the crepes & the other for the filling but i guess if i had only one i'd make the filling first then the crepes.


----------



## corazon (Sep 24, 2006)

This is a great and easy one, Alix http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/tnt-french-apple-cake-19520.html?highlight=french+apple+cake There's even a photo here http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=449&c=5


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh you guys totally rule!

mish, I'd love the apple stuffing recipe and the baked apple one too. Theres one here already, (thanks baking fool) but I'd love to see another. 

Corazon, thanks for the reminder on the apple cake! I've made that one and we all love it! Its going in the repertoire too.


----------



## Dina (Sep 24, 2006)

Alix,
I have a simple recipe for apple muffins, apple turnovers, apple cake, and apple coffee cake.  You can also make apple butter and fried apples for dumplings.  Take your pick.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2006)

For a quickie, try this.


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh Andy YUM! Thanks! 

Dina, when you have a moment please post ALL those recipes. Thanks so much.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> For a quickie, try this.


 
Alix, this is TNT and very quick to make.


----------



## amber (Sep 24, 2006)

Cranberry Apple Pie with Crumb Topping

Ingredients:
Crumb topping:
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 1/2 sticks unsalted butter, chilled and cut into pieces

Pie and Crust:
1 1/2 cups light brown sugar, divided
1/2 cup cranberry juice (I have use orange juice, grape juice)
1 Cup cranberries (about 8 ounces)
4 cups Grannysmith apples, peeled, cored and thinly sliced
3 cups Golden delicious apples, peeled, cored and thinly sliced (I used all Granny Smiths)
2 tbsp flour
1 tsp fresh lemon juice
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt
1 prepared 9" deep dish pie crust, unbaked
2 tbsp unsalted butter, cut into 1/2" slices

Directions:

To make crumb topping: Mix flour, brown sugar, sugar, salt and cinnamon in a bowl. Using your hands, work in butter pieces untiil large clumps form.  Divide mixture in half; freeze one half in a plastic storage bag for later use, and set aside the other half for use in this recipe.  In a saucepan, over medium-high heat, stir together 3/4 cup brown sugar and cranberry juice.  Add cranberries and bring to a simmer. Reduce heat and simmer until almost
all the liquid is absorbed. Continue to simmer stirring often, about 25 minutes. Set aside to cool.  

Toss all apples , flour, lemon juice, cinnamon, salt and 3/4 cup brown sugar in a large bowl to blend.  Drain cranberries (I didnt as it was very thick) and toss in with apple mixture.  Preheat oven to 400 degrees.  Remove prepared pie crust from the freezer and fill with apple and cranberry mixture.  Dot with butter and sprinkle with crumb topping. Bake pie 15 minutes ; reduce heat to 375 and bake until crust is golden, about 50 minutes.  If crumb topping begins to brown too quickly, tent with foil. Transfer to rack to cool at least two hours. Serve warm or at room temperature topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream or sliced cheddar cheese.

Note: You can use the other frozen half of the crumb topping to make this pie again, or sprinkle over ice cream.  Defrost the topping and toast on a baking sheet at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.

Enjoy!  We love this pie


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you Amber! This looks like a wonderful addition to my Thanksgiving repertoire.


----------



## Elf (Sep 24, 2006)

20 lbs of apples, easy applesauce.  I don't have  recipe handy but any cook book will have one, just cook them down, no need to peel and core, then run the through a food miil or strainer, the put into freezer bags. 20 lbs gone in a hour or so.  The secert is you adjust the seasoning to your liking, I don't like real sweet so I cut way down on the sugar.


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh thank you Elf. I wish I had a strainer or food mill, but I don't. So for me applesauce means a lot of peeling and coring. Thanks though! I have made some applesauce, and I'm going to do more later today.


----------



## mish (Sep 24, 2006)

Baked Apples

4 medium cooking apples 
1/4 cup raisins or dried cranberries 
2 tablespoons chopped walnuts 
3 tablespoons maple syrup 
1/2 cup water 

Wash and core the apples. Cut off a strip of peel near the top of each apple. Lightly score each apple in the center (half way down from the top of the apple), so they don't explode. Place them in a square baking dish. Fill apples with raisins or cranberries and walnuts. Brush them with syrup. Add water to the baking dish. Bake at 350-375F, uncovered 35 to 45 minutes or until apples are tender, basting occasionally with cooking liquid. 4 servings. 

You can also fill the apples (about 3/4 full) w brown sugar and top with raisins. If it's still not sweet enough, lol, add mini marshmallows on top of each apple, shortly before the end of baking time - so the marshmallows are melted.

For the Apple Stuffing I add apples/raisins/nuts to this  :

http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&u1=keyword&u2=stove%20top%20st uffing&u3=**15*152&wf=9&recipe_id=90966

I have a TNT Stuffing recipe made w sausage you might? add apples to, but I've always made it w just the sausage. It's up on a shelf w my secret recipes... but the one I thought you want to try/like is:

http://food.cookinglight.com/cooking/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=22 5131

Or instead of chicken, apple stuffed pork chops.


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey mish THANKS! Those links are great and I love the baked apples. You know anything with maple syrup in it is a sure winner with me!

Re: sausage stuffing. Do you think I could maybe try that with chicken breasts? I know my kids won't like it, but Ken and I might. Can you post it for me please? Thanks!


----------



## Dina (Sep 24, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Dina, when you have a moment please post ALL those recipes. Thanks so much.


 
Apple Strudel Muffins
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup butter 
1 cup white sugar 
2 eggs 
1 1/4 teaspoons vanilla 
1 1/2 cups chopped apples 
1/3 cup packed brown sugar 
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour 
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 tablespoon butter 

*DIRECTIONS:
*Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Grease a 12 cup muffin pan. 
In a medium bowl, mix flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. 
In a large bowl, beat together butter, sugar and eggs until smooth. Mix in vanilla. Stir in apples, and gradually blend in the flour mixture. Spoon the mixture into the prepared muffin pan. 
In a small bowl, mix brown sugar, flour and cinnamon. Cut in butter until mixture is like coarse crumbs. Sprinkle over tops of mixture in muffin pan. 
Bake 20 minutes in the preheated oven, or until a toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean. Allow to sit 5 minutes before removing muffins from pan. Cool on a wire rack.
 
Apple Turnovers
*Ingredients:*
1 piece Puff Pastry 2" X 2" (I sometimes use my homemade pie dough, roll out to 1/8" thick, cut 5"diameter circles, fill and seal with a fork or crimping)
1 each Apple, sliced
3 oz. Walnuts (optional)
1 oz. Brown Sugar
1 tsp. Cinnamon
1 tsp. Butter
3 oz. Cream cheese
1 oz. Apple cider
*Directions:*
Sauté fresh, sliced apples with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon. Add the caramelized walnuts. Deglaze the pan with apple cider. Poor mixture into a bowl and let cool completely. 
In a small bowl, whisk the water and eggs together to make an egg wash. Preheat the oven to 350° F. Grease a baking sheet or line with parchment paper. On a floured surface, roll out the puff pastry into two, equally-sized 2" X 2" pieces, and place them side by side on the greased or lined baking sheet. Place about 2 tbsp. of fruit filling and 3 ounces of cream cheese and walnuts in the middle of one of the pieces of puff pastry. Brush the edges of that piece of puff pastry with egg wash and fold the other piece over the top of the apple filling. Crimp the edges with the tines of a fork. Brush the top of the turnover with egg wash and sprinkle with sugar. Bake at 350° F for 15 minutes, or until lightly browned. Serve with vanilla ice cream and fresh Caramelo sauce*.
**Caramelo Sauce*
Ingredients:
4 Tbsp. Sugar
1 tsp. Water
1 Tbsp. Butter
*Directions:*
Heat sugar with water. Let it cook until golden brown. Add butter and melt to finish.

I'm typing these recipes quite fast so excuse typos.  Let me know if you have questions on any of them.  I'll post the rest in a bit.


----------



## Dina (Sep 24, 2006)

Apple Cake
4 cups diced apples (I like to use 4 1/2 to 5 cups) - use a variety of apples if you can: Golden Delicious, Criterion, and McIntosh.
2 cups sugar 
1/2 cup salad oil 
1 cup chopped nuts (pecans or walnuts) 
2 eggs, well beaten 
2 teaspoons vanilla 
2 cups flour (general purpose, not self rising) 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
2 teaspoons cinnamon 
1 teaspoon salt 
Heat oven to 350 degrees. Mix apples and sugar thoroughly. Add oil, nuts, eggs and vanilla. Mix dry ingredients together and add to apple mixture. Bake in a greased 13x9 inch pan for 1 hour. 
Server frosted or unfrosted. This cake is one of those that you can pretty much finish and serve however you like. If you want to frost it, a sour cream frosting is very nice. Whipping cream or ice cream go very well with it, too. My favorite way to eat it, though, is with no frosting at all. 

Apple Coffee Cake
*This one's a winner with my family Alix.
*1 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
5 1/2 Tbsp unsalted butter, room temperature
1 egg, beaten
1/2 cup whole milk
1 medium Cortland or other baking apple, peeled and sliced
*1* Set the oven to 375°F. Grease a 9-inch square baking dish with or pie pan a 4-cup capacity.
*2* Sift the flour, baking powder, and salt.
*3* In a bowl, combine 1/2 a cup of the sugar with the cinnamon, set aside.
*4* In the bowl of an electric mixer, cream the butter with the remaining 1/2 cup sugar. Beat in the egg until blended. Add the flour mixture in three additions, alternating with the milk, beating until just combined.
*5* Spread half the batter in the baking dish. Lay the apple slices on the batter so they just cover the batter (you may have to overlap some slices). Sprinkle the apples with half of the cinnamon-sugar mixture. Spread the rest of the batter over the apples. Sprinkle the remaining cinnamon-sugar on top.
*6* Bake the cake for 25 minutes or until it is golden brown and apples start to bubble at the edges.
Serves 6.


----------



## mish (Sep 24, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey mish THANKS! Those links are great and I love the baked apples. You know anything with maple syrup in it is a sure winner with me!
> 
> Re: sausage stuffing. Do you think I could maybe try that with chicken breasts? I know my kids won't like it, but Ken and I might. Can you post it for me please? Thanks!


 
I've made the sausage stuffing for turkey, (on Thanksgiving).  Give me awhile to climb up to my secret recipe stash & see if I can find it for you.    Oooh that apple sauce would be soo good with potato pancakes.  I think I may have an apple noodle kugel around.  (Basically, it's noodles and apples and raisins.)  BTW, take a peek, I'm almost sure I posted a crockpot baked apple recipe here going back some time.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 24, 2006)

alix i feel ur pain i have 7 apple trees 3 of them are bramley baking apples... 

we have loads of frozen apples apple sauce chutney pies everything


----------



## licia (Sep 24, 2006)

*Apple Nut Torte*

Apple Nut Torte

1 Egg
3/4 cup sugar
1//2 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup chopped peeled apples
1/2 cup chopped nuts
1 teaspoon vanilla
Whipped cream (or vanilla ice cream)

Beat egg until light and lemon colored. Gradually beat in sugar. Sift flour, baking powder and salt and fold into egg mixture. Stir in apples, nuts and vanilla. Pour into a greased 8 inch square pan and bake in 350 degree oven for 35 to 40 minutes. Serve warm with whipped cream or ice cream.

It is not an oversight - there is no fat in this recipe. Takes about 5 minutes to make.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll be in the same boat with you next weekend, Alix!  Lou and I are headed to Masker's Orchards in Warwick, NY on Saturday.  I always pick way more than I can ever possibly use, but it's so hard not to keep filling bushel after bushel.

I usually make applesauce, apple pies, apple cakes, apple muffins, fritters, and candied apples.    I also peel and sauté slices, serve over baby greens with goat cheese and candied walnuts.

I make apple pecan wild rice stuffing for pork loin.

Apple dumplings.

Baked apples.

And a favourite for snacks...apple slices with peanut butter and granola.


----------



## mish (Sep 24, 2006)

Can't locate it  I might have to duplicate it from memory  This is close, but -- I recall using crushed* ritz crackers*, sausage (not spicy), diced celery, mushrooms, diced onions, black papper, poultry seasoning & ???. Phooey!

http://www.saraleefoods.com/recipe.aspx?recipeID=19

Another thought - fill the apples with the sausage mixture and bake.

How about maple glazed carrots, apples & raisins, baked in an oven-proof dish. I'm sure you've had your fill of dessert recipes by now


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 24, 2006)

Apple butter, easy and fun to make. Just made 11 pints so far this fall.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh Alix, you haven't gotten this one yet from Constance? This is TNT by several members here and a classic!! Satisfaction guaranteed!!

I have also tried Cora's French Apple Cake, this one gets my vote as well, delicious!!

Chef Jen, and anyone who gets regularly bombarded with fruits, fruit dehydrator may be a good solution.  We have an apricot tree, and we bought one this summer.  We found it in the alpine region, where they grow apples big time and it is a "necessity" for every household!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 25, 2006)

urmaniac, I have indeed seen that recipe from Constance, (add maple to the icing, its killer!)

Mish, I can never have too many dessert recipes!

Dina thank you! I know that was a lot of work to type in and I GREATLY appreciate them all.

licia, thanks for the torte recipe. That looks like a keeper.

thumpershere, I have never made or even used apple butter, recipe please?

Chef Jen and VeraBlue, glad to know I'm not the only one with abundant apples! Hope this thread helps you out a bit too.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 25, 2006)

Alix,

There's always Drunken Apples.

Just, uh, skip the extra step I included - Chop finger nearly off and end up getting a trip to the emergency room to get it sewed back up!  

John


----------



## Alix (Sep 25, 2006)

Yum ronjohn, those look great. And I think I will avoid that last bit. I'm tired of visiting ER's. They are going to give our family frequent flyer miles pretty soon.


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2008)

Its that time of year again! 

Found a new one. OK, I modified an old one, but these are yummy.


----------



## Dina (Sep 2, 2008)

Try this apple sauce with pork chops Alix. It's a hit with my family. Something sweet with pork always goes well. Rachael Ray's Official Website :: Pork Chops with Golden Apple Sauce 

I also have a recipe for spiced apple muffins if you'd like it.

Other suggestions would be ~ 

Baked apples stuffed with streussel
Apple and apricot crostata
Apple dumplings topped with ice cream
Apple juice (if you have a juicer)
Apple butter
Apple jam/preserves
Apple turnovers
Apple stuffing

http://search.foodnetwork.com/food/recipe/apples/search.do?searchString=apples&site=food&gosearch=%3CSPAN%3ESearch%3C%2FSPAN%3E&searchType=Recipe


----------



## *amy* (Sep 6, 2008)

Are there any apples left?  Came across this recipe for an Apple Upside-Down Cake (with Vanilla ice cream), & remembered this thread. It looks yummy. Like the idea of fanning the apple slices out. 

Apple Upside-Down Cake

Ginger Apple Galette (with ginger whipped cream). You could use apples in place of pears, or a combo of apples & pears.

ginger-pear-galette/

Caramel apples on a stick rolled in chopped nuts. Or, dip the apples on a stick in melted chocolate & roll in nuts and/or mini marshmallows.

One of my fave comfort dishes is pork chops with sauteed apples & onions, & perogies on the side.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 6, 2008)

mish said:


> Apple, gouda (cheddar or swiss) quesadillas - add nuts if you like. Or, an apple quesadilla pizza.
> 
> 
> I remember we had a discussion/recipes awhile ago for crockpot baked apples.
> ...


 
*MISH:   I love the idea of apple quesadillas, especially with the cheese and nuts added.    The crockpot baked apples sounds like something I would love to make for my card group.  Anyone know what's involved in making this?   Thanks.*


----------



## Constance (Sep 6, 2008)

I used to make the most delicious apple/currant conserve, but I have no idea where the recipe is. I found this one, though, that's pretty much like it, except that it calls for raisins instead of currants. I think either one would be good. I left the nuts out when I made it, but that's purely a matter of taste. I didn't use any food color...it was already a pretty pink color from the apple peelings.

Apple Conserve Recipe - Apple Conserve With Raisins and Pectin


----------



## Alix (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG...totally LOVE the apple upside down cake amy, that one is going to be on my list for this week. Lordy we are all going to be so FAT after this baking surge finishes for me!


----------



## deelady (Sep 7, 2008)

I just found a recipe I have for Apple Soup.......Can't say I have tried it but if anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2008)

Apple Soup ?? Yeah that sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## deelady (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hot Apple Soup*

*Hot Apple Soup*

4 green apples
4 McIntosh apples
2 1/2 cups water
2 T lemon juice
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 cup light cream
unsweetend whipped cream for garnish

Peel, core and quarter apples. Combine all ingredients except cream in sauce pan and bring to boil. Simmer 15 mins till apples are soft. Puree, return to pan. Add cream and heat through but don't boil. Garnish each serving with a dollop of unsweetened cream and a sprinkle of cinnamon.


Let me know if you try it! Enjoy!


----------



## QSis (Sep 7, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *MISH: I love the idea of apple quesadillas, especially with the cheese and nuts added. The crockpot baked apples sounds like something I would love to make for my card group. Anyone know what's involved in making this? Thanks.*


 
Heyyyyyyyy, where IS mish????

The apple, cheese, nut quesadilla is a fabulous idea for a wonderful snack!

Here's a stupid-easy recipe I found - just add your favorite nuts!  Apple and Cheese Quesadilla

Lee


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 7, 2008)

i just make my second one of these yesterday and I am very fond of this cake. I like the proportion of the ingredients; lotsa apples. I have cut down the sugar and it needs to be cut down even more. Yesterday I used 3/4 cup sugar and it still is very sweet, will try 1/2 cup next round. Apparently this is a centuries old recipe, lots of versions around..

Nobby Apple Cake

3 TBS butter
1 c sugar, or way less
2 eggs, beaten
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda
1 c flour
3 c cored, diced tart apples (don't bother peeling)
1/4 c chopped walnuts

Preheat oven to 350 F

Grease 8x8x2 pan
Cream the butter and sugar. Add eggs and beat well. Add vanilla.
Sift dry ingredients, and add to creamed. Stir in apples and nuts (sometimes I add raisins as well).
Bake 40 to 45 min., or until a toothpick comes out clean.


----------

